# Lowrance x 65  Wer kennt sich aus ?



## Ayla (27. Dezember 2004)

Habe leider keine Anleitung für das Echolot . Wie stelle ich es am 
besten für die ostsee ein ? Fischsymbole oder Sicheln - was ist besser ?
|wavey: Ayla |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance x 65  Wer kennt sich aus ?*

nabend ayla #h

die fischsymbole sind generell nen synonym für reflektierte echos, welche das lot als fisch wertet... wenn´s dann fisch ist  in den meisten fällen ist es aber alles andere als das... treibgut, sprungschichten, quallen, unterwasserverwirbelungen etc... daher generell die empfehlung, die fish-reveal anzeige zu deaktivieren! wenn dann in diesem fall sicheln auf´n display erscheinen, kannst du mit fast 100%iger sicherheit davon ausgehen, daß es auch fisch ist #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance x 65  Wer kennt sich aus ?*

Moin,
Fischsymbole oder Sichel ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe die Symbole immer aus. So kann ich die Schwärme wenn denn welche da sind besser abschätzen. Die Größe und wie Tiefe und so. Probier es doch einfach aus, wenn du auf dem Wasser bist fischt du mal mit und mal ohne Symbole. Dann wirst du schnell merken was dir besser gefällt.


----------

